# Expanding Ad Bar



## iluvmybags

What is going on here? The more I scroll, the bigger the ad gets! Is it just this Best Buy ad or is this something new we can expect to see? Its really distracting when you’re using a smaller screen like an iPad.


----------



## adlgel

I noticed the same behavior and it is really annoying.


----------



## Vlad

That lower portion ad bar is not supposed to show for logged-in forum users, I will flag it to my ad network.


----------



## Book Worm

The ads have gotten really big. It takes a good 5-6 scrolls to get past them and they are blank with an occasional word here and there. It takes forever to get past.
Just noticed it from yesterday.


----------



## Vlad

Book Worm said:


> The ads have gotten really big. It takes a good 5-6 scrolls to get past them and they are blank with an occasional word here and there. It takes forever to get past.
> Just noticed it from yesterday.



Can you post a screenshot of this behavior, please?


----------



## Book Worm

Vlad said:


> Can you post a screenshot of this behavior, please?


Here you go, its been happening when I use my phone.


----------



## Vlad

Book Worm said:


> Here you go, its been happening when I use my phone.
> View attachment 5653634
> 
> View attachment 5653633
> 
> View attachment 5653632



That is definitely annoying, I will have this addressed with the ad network. Apologies.

You are on an Android phone?


----------



## Book Worm

Vlad said:


> That is definitely annoying, I will have this addressed with the ad network. Apologies.
> 
> You are on an Android phone?


Thx. iPhone.


----------



## acrowcounted

The Best Buy ad is still being obnoxious. Worst part is that it freezes the screen from being clicked until it’s done it’s movements and framing. On safari iPad Pro.


----------



## acrowcounted

Seriously, can we get rid of this Best Buy ad yet? It expands on Every. Single. Page. Load.


----------



## lulu212121

acrowcounted said:


> Seriously, can we get rid of this Best Buy ad yet? It expands on Every. Single. Page. Load.
> 
> View attachment 5660359


Yes! Please fix this. This ad is very annoying.


----------

